# DA's 2013 goals



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Goodluck! Mine:
1. Keep higher GPA in school
2. Possibly start community college classes online along with high school courses.
3. Retrain all of my horses after having all winter off for just trail riding.
4. Begin riding lessons.
5. Go riding in the Rocky Mountains at the end of next summer.
6. Get a better job.
7. Continue my farrier knowledge and education.


----------

